# Désactivation de système de verrouillage.



## Adamali (14 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir, j'ai besoin d'aide car j'ai deux tablettes ( Ipad pro et ipad mini ) qui sont désactivé par l'identifiant Apple que moi même j'ai crée maintenant je ne peux pas accéder a utilisé mes ipads! Quelle est la solution? Je pense que ce le système d'icloud qui a fermé a distance.

*Note de la modération: je ferme le sondage qui n'est pas utile pour résoudre votre problème *
*Merci *


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

Bonjour

avez vous contacté Apple ?


----------



## Adamali (14 Avril 2017)

Non j'en ai pas pu contacté Apple. Au fait, j'aimerais savoir s'il ya solution une solution a déverrouillé les ipads. Et puis je ne pourrais pas contacter Apple vu ma position géographique car j'habite en Afrique.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

l'iPad vous demande un mot de passe ?


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> l'iPad vous demande un mot de passe ?


Un identifiant d'un compte Apple est toujours associé avec un mot de passe.


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2017)

Adamali a dit:


> Et puis je ne pourrais pas contacter Apple vu ma position géographique car j'habite en Afrique.


Ne pas pouvoir appeler est une chose, avec le site internet Apple il y a le chat en direct, mais il va falloir montrer pattes blanches avec le n° de facture sous la main.


----------



## Adamali (14 Avril 2017)

L'ipad me demande l'identifiant Apple et le mot de passe et quand j'ai met mon identifiant Apple et mon mot de passe voila ce qu'il me dit ( cet identifiant Apple ne peux pas deverouillé cet Ipad ).


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2017)

Pas d'autre choix que de contacter Apple par le chat en ligne avec la facture sous la main. Ici, personne ne sera capable de te donner une solution, car dans ce cas de figure il n'y en a pas.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Pas d'autre choix que de contacter Apple par le chat en ligne avec la facture sous la main. Ici, personne ne sera capable de te donner une solution, car dans ce cas de figure il n'y en a pas.



Pas d'autre solution en effet


----------



## Adamali (14 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ne pas pouvoir appeler est une chose, avec le site internet Apple il y a le chat en direct, mais il va falloir montrer pattes blanches avec le n° de facture sous la main.


Que voulez-vous dire par pattes blanches avec le N de facture sous la main. Soyez un plus précis car je ferais tout pour deverouiller mes ipads et il ya pas mal des gens qu'ils ont le même problème voir meme garer leurs produits.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

Adamali a dit:


> Que voulez-vous dire par pattes blanches avec le N de facture sous la main. Soyez un plus précis car je ferais tout pour deverouiller mes ipads et il ya pas mal des gens qu'ils ont le même problème voir meme garer leurs produits.



Apple va vous demander les numéros des factures afin de vérifier avec vous les iPad


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2017)

Adamali a dit:


> Que voulez-vous dire par pattes blanches avec le N de facture sous la main. Soyez un plus précis car je ferais tout pour deverouiller mes ipads et il ya pas mal des gens qu'ils ont le même problème voir meme garer leurs produits.


Eh bien, que le hotliner en ligne demandera un n° de facture pour vérifier l'identité du demandeur. Sinon sans une telle protection, ce serait trop facile de déverrouiller un matériel entre " " qui pourrait avoir été volé.

Et cette protection est valable pour tous les Macbook, iMac, iPhone, iPad, etc… et bien entendu l'accès a App Store et iTunes.


----------



## Adamali (14 Avril 2017)

Ol 





Jura39 a dit:


> Pas d'autre solution en effet [/QUOTE
> Ok merci car cela aussi est une solution pour moi. Mais si sa ne vous dérange pas aidez moi a contacté Apple??


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

Voici le lien pour joindre Apple 
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/contact


----------



## Adamali (14 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voici le lien pour joindre Apple
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/contact


Merci bien @jura et merci aussi a toi @Locke. Je vais essayé.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

ok


----------

